# php & oracle mit suse



## südpol (8. März 2006)

Hi,

ich habe hier ein Suse Webserver im Einsatz. Das php Paket wurde mit der oracle Unterstützung selbst übersetzt. Das ganze läuft soweit auch recht gut. 

Probleme macht mir allerdings der Zeichensatz. Die Oracle Datenbank, die auf einem anderen Server läuft, verwendet lt.einem "echo $NLS_LANG" American. Umlaute die von einer zweiten Applikation direkt in die Datenbank geschrieben werden können von mir auch über den ISql client angezeigt werden. Frage ich diese Felder jedoch über php ab werden Umlaute und Sonderzeichen in Fragezeichen umgewandelt. Ich habe dazu auch schon fleißig gegoogelt und z. B. das gefunden: http://php3.de/manual/de/ref.oci8.php

Die Variable NLS_LANG ist bei mir nicht gesetzt. Ich habe diese deshalb auch schon in das init script vom apache ganz an den Anfang gestellt - bringt leider nichts... Zudem stellt sich für mich die Frage ob ich diese Varibalen überhaupt setzen muss da sich die meisten Artikel zu dem Problem auf eine Installation des DB Servers auf dem Webserver beziehen. Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben wie ich Umlaute die in der Datenbank liegen auch auf meinem Webserver angezeigt bekomme?

Vielen Dank!


----------

